# Must See Places In china



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Hi All, hoping that a few may join in on this thread and share, so here goes. Most of the people who read this will either be already living in China or about to visit (Most likely for an extended period of time)
So what are some of the places YOU recommend for others to visit or see?????
They can be anything from the usual (Great Wall etc) to Obscure (Like some little village that hasn't change since year dot) or whatever. Come all Share.
I know Eric must know heaps after 22 years in China, but how about some of you others add to a list too.
Thanks
Dazz


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Blimey mate that is a difficult call as there are so many great places to visit in China.

As a bit of a kung fu follower I found the Shaolin Temple just north of Zhenzhou, Henan Province is well worth a visit. But generally speaking stay away from the major tourist areas, get out of the big cities and into the country, this is where you find traditional Chinese way of life and is an interesting experience, but you will need someone to translate, my wife is Chinese so I am lucky there.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

And if you want to keep up to date on news specific to China then there is always the China Daily in English;

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric,
Seeing how my Chinese language skills are zero, might have to get some phrases from you and your wife. I had an idea like say half about a dozen or so blank business size card with one word (or perhaps two words) that could fit on it. English word, than Mandarin word.
So it you were in a taxi and you wanted to go to train station just pull out the card that said Train in English and point to Chinese word Would that work?

Ok Back to first post as it seems only us two. I have found out that there are 2 German food Restaurants in Changzhou (German really) , but even better an Australian ran café called the Koala (it even has Vegemite) WOW


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Eric,
> Seeing how my Chinese language skills are zero, might have to get some phrases from you and your wife. I had an idea like say half about a dozen or so blank business size card with one word (or perhaps two words) that could fit on it. English word, than Mandarin word.
> So it you were in a taxi and you wanted to go to train station just pull out the card that said Train in English and point to Chinese word Would that work?
> 
> Ok Back to first post as it seems only us two. I have found out that there are 2 German food Restaurants in Changzhou (German really) , but even better an Australian ran café called the Koala (it even has Vegemite) WOW


When me and the wife first got together I made a simple book and wrote down all the phrases I would need and she wrote the Chinese side of it, this made my life much easier. Speaking a language is one thing but reading and writing is another problem.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> When me and the wife first got together I made a simple book and wrote down all the phrases I would need and she wrote the Chinese side of it, this made my life much easier. Speaking a language is one thing but reading and writing is another problem.


Might have to get a copy of that book. Zero words in Chinese yet so have to get a few under the belt before I fly in. What's the most important (one or two you use all the time) words I should at least try to learn.
Might have to Skype you for a lesson
Dazz


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Might have to get a copy of that book. Zero words in Chinese yet so have to get a few under the belt before I fly in. What's the most important (one or two you use all the time) words I should at least try to learn.
> Might have to Skype you for a lesson
> Dazz


Years back I was in Guangzhou with a Chinese friend at the railway station having a meal when one of the waiters said people on another table wanted me to translate, it turned out they simply wanted to pay the bill, I said to the waiter, maitan and he knew what to do. Language is so important if you travel.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

The only way I find that work to speak it is to break it down into the English sounds for the Chinese word. That's one reason I want a VPN as I know Google can do that, and you can get a spoken version of the word (Computer voice of course) to practice with.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Hey Eric, I know you out in the country area, (not on seaboard side anyway) what's out that way? Our sister school in Chengdu is near the Panda reserve, a place I liked to visit. Is that even close to you or you a bit further out still?


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> Years back I was in Guangzhou with a Chinese friend at the railway station having a meal when one of the waiters said people on another table wanted me to translate, it turned out they simply wanted to pay the bill, I said to the waiter, maitan and he knew what to do. Language is so important if you travel.


Have to say, that most of the Non-English speaking people I have met understand the money symbol Two forefingers and thumb rubbed. I am sure that would work in China?
Dave


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Hey Eric, I know you out in the country area, (not on seaboard side anyway) what's out that way? Our sister school in Chengdu is near the Panda reserve, a place I liked to visit. Is that even close to you or you a bit further out still?


Chengdu is not far from me but I have not visited the place yet. I am told it is very nice. It is about a three hour drive from my home.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> Chengdu is not far from me but I have not visited the place yet. I am told it is very nice. It is about a three hour drive from my home.


Yea not far really. I used too (in days long gone know) a road rep in North Queensland here and do these driving trips (4 hrs to Cairns) half a day) and 10 hours (straight mind you) to Mt Isa (a nice day drive). So 3 hours is close in my terms, but is the traffic in the cities or towns between an issue?
Oh so you know I am about 2 hours in front of you in time here, so about 2.50 am my time at the moment
dazz


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Oh yea forgot to mention that 4 hours was for a 400 km drive and 10 hours about 1000 km drive>
Dave


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Yea not far really. I used too (in days long gone know) a road rep in North Queensland here and do these driving trips (4 hrs to Cairns) half a day) and 10 hours (straight mind you) to Mt Isa (a nice day drive). So 3 hours is close in my terms, but is the traffic in the cities or towns between an issue?
> Oh so you know I am about 2 hours in front of you in time here, so about 2.50 am my time at the moment
> dazz


My last road trip was from Chanzhou to Chonqing a mere 1600km and two day drive, but hey that is a short trip for me. I drove from Zunyi in Guizhou to Zhengzhou in Henan in one shot, 1800km on my own. Not bad for an old fart like me.


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> My last road trip was from Chanzhou to Chonqing a mere 1600km and two day drive, but hey that is a short trip for me. I drove from Zunyi in Guizhou to Zhengzhou in Henan in one shot, 1800km on my own. Not bad for an old fart like me.


Yea I know those long drives used to do Townsville to Brisbane (1600 Km ) straight but now a bit older and wiser stop about half way for a sleep. Mentioning sleep it's 3.05am here so must go, will drop you a longer e-mail during the week
Dazz


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Much simpler these days to have stock phrases on your smart phone. I have an app from 360 but there are many other similar. 

You store then and just click on which is required and not only are the Chinese characters shown but it also speaks them. You do not need an internet connection to play them back.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Much simpler these days to have stock phrases on your smart phone. I have an app from 360 but there are many other similar.
> 
> You store then and just click on which is required and not only are the Chinese characters shown but it also speaks them. You do not need an internet connection to play them back.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Thanks for the Idea Billy. I am not into phone apps or that but the wife is , so can you tellme about or send a link to this 360 you mention.
Thanks Dazz
Oh yes any other ideas advice and suggestions?


----------



## Arpich (Apr 6, 2016)

*visit of china*

hi friends i am new in this forum kindl help me for sugesting a best places in china


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Arpich said:


> hi friends i am new in this forum kindl help me for sugesting a best places in china


Hi another Aussi, what part of China u going to live in. I know a lot of areas that interest me, I'm in to history but also know China has a large amount of world heritage listed sites. Also Eric In China who contributes here is a good guy to ask, he has been in China for 22 years.
Dazz.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Dazz said:


> Hi another Aussi, what part of China u going to live in. I know a lot of areas that interest me, I'm in to history but also know China has a large amount of world heritage listed sites. Also Eric In China who contributes here is a good guy to ask, he has been in China for 22 years.
> Dazz.


Hi Dazz. I think with the number of messages deleted by the moderators then the 'Newbie Arpich' is probably only on here for other 'reasons'

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Dazz (May 19, 2016)

Zhongshan Billy said:


> Hi Dazz. I think with the number of messages deleted by the moderators then the 'Newbie Arpich' is probably only on here for other 'reasons'
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Yes Billy thanks for the heads up I agree that seems to be the case
Dazz


----------

